# Price of Buying a Golden Retriever



## Deltayamaha20 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

For that price, you should be able to ride that dog to work or something. LOL.

Regarding people paying that much for a puppy. Having a lot of money does not mean you have any intelligence.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

$14,000 is an outrageous price.

Going range in most of the country for puppies from a reputable breeder, from health tested parents (all clearances), and often with conformation championships and possibly some working titles is in the $2000-$3500 range. As always, the range is likely a bit higher in CA, but I’d hesitate to spend more than $5000 even in CA. I’d expect $3000-$4000 to be more common.

You might find this thread of interest: Stage Gulch Goldens - Can anyone give some guidance?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I was going to say the same as what Lisa just said.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

That is one high class puppy mill.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If you are looking for reputable breeders in CA, this thread may give you a better start: Southern California Breeders List


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


NO, NO, NO! Definitely stay away from that one!!!! I am in northern CA and when I 1st started my search, I too contacted this "breeder" and was floored at the price. Then I found this forum and "learned better and did better"! There are super reputable, responsible, and ethical breeders out there and this is the place to learn what that means and who they are. You have taken the 1st step by asking the question so that the experts can steer you to, or away from a particular breeder! It does take a while to find a healthy puppy, with documented health certifications, so don't get discouraged. I broadened my search and found the perfect breeder and puppy in WA. We flew up and brought Archie home. It was very easy, so don't be afraid to look at surrounding states. I'm sure prices vary, but to give you an idea, I paid $2,500 for Archie. Good luck in your search and keep asking questions!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Just goes to show that some people have more money than they have sense. That is an INSANE price! Puppy had better actually retrieve gold! 😂


----------



## 213926 (Feb 10, 2021)

People might be willing to pay that much because they want a puppy asap without thought for reputable breeding and if the parents are health tested and cleared. Some places even offer more insane prices added on for "puppy training" before they go home! 

I'm expecting a puppy that is 4k or higher to at least have all the clearances and DNA tests to be completed, probably from a top of the line breeding program. There's a lot of breeders listed on this forum if you do some searching, and lots more if you're willing to travel for a non outrageous price. I'm sure it'll be worth it! 😁


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

The highest I saw in California for fully cleared parents and generations back during the peak of 2020’s everyone-wants-a-puppy-now phase was $3,800. Lowest I saw in Southern California from fully cleared parents and back was $3,000, and lowest I saw around the country was $2,200 for the same; fully cleared dogs for generations back. I would hesitate to pay more than $4,000 for a puppy, even in California, and would definitely recommend double checking here on the forum first if you come across prices like that.


----------



## Bhodie (Jul 6, 2021)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


----------



## Bhodie (Jul 6, 2021)

hey I am new to all of this but I just payed around 11 or 12 total for a golden puppy.
Ohwell.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

$14,000 is absolutely ridiculous. That breeder is also not doing everything a responsible breeder should be doing. They’re also using the term “English cream” which is just a marketing ploy for irresponsible breeders. Stay far away from them. My breeder breeds some of the top show goldens in the nation and their puppies go for $4k. I’d be happy to share their info. Responsible, ethical breeders breed to standard and produce puppies with incredible health, temperament, and structure. The breeding dogs should also have OFA and genetic clearances and conformation and/or performance titles at the bare minimum.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Golden puppies of champion show lines from very reputable breeders in California are currently ranging from $2500 to $3500 when I started looking last year. They might even be up a little higher this year, but none that I saw over $4000. Never ever would I pay $14000 -- that seems like a con.


----------



## Bhodie (Jul 6, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> Golden puppies of champion show lines from very reputable breeders in California are currently ranging from $2500 to $3500 when I started looking last year. They might even be up a little higher this year, but none that I saw over $4000. Never ever would I pay $14000 -- that seems like a con.





goldielynn said:


> Golden puppies of champion show lines from very reputable breeders in California are currently ranging from $2500 to $3500 when I started looking last year. They might even be up a little higher this year, but none that I saw over $4000. Never ever would I pay $14000 -- that seems like a con.


I mean I totally agree but that happend to me and I have to pay out 10 to 14 depending on the Interest rate.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Bhodie said:


> I mean I totally agree but that happend to me and I have to pay out 10 to 14 depending on the Interest rate.


To clarify: Did you pay 10,000 - 14,000 dollars for a puppy??


----------



## Bhodie (Jul 6, 2021)

JulieCA said:


> To clarify: Did you pay 10,000 - 14,000 dollars for a puppy??


Yes ,correct that is what I am saying /factor in I wanted a puppy and I love all alone and take medication for depression and also single with A.D.D.

I admit that’s too high of a price i just can’t do anything about it at this point.

Maybe a go fund me ..lol


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Bhodie said:


> I mean I totally agree but that happend to me and I have to pay out 10 to 14 depending on the Interest rate.


You financed a puppy?


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

This place should be notorious for their ridiculous pricing -- Someone told me about this place and that they were asking them for 17,000 for a puppy. When I had looked into them before, the studs and dams didn't have the recommended OFA clearances (they had Pennhip), and grandparents and great grandparents did not have clearances. No dog show or obedience titles on the parents, just therapy dog. Paying for fancy marketing

In a nutshell what the above posters have said - going rate from a reputable breeder is 2,000 - 4,000. This includes full clearances on parents and grandparents, and some CH titles in there.


----------



## Bhodie (Jul 6, 2021)

my next puppy in Chantilly Virginia


----------



## v.c. 236 (Oct 3, 2020)

I was on a waiting list with a Colorado breeder. We are getting male puppy and both parents have all up to date clearances and paying $3000. Keep looking we have been on waiting lists for 12 months now and you have to be patient.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Stage Gulch is not reputable. At all. And 14k for a puppy is outrageous. Stay away from them, Nicholberry, Carefree…..all of those are in the same category. High volume breeders, price gouging and not doing the necessary healthy testing. In California I’d think the “going rate” is between 3500 and 4000.


----------



## Deltayamaha20 (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for reaching out and giving me clarification. It’s much appreciated! I have emailed a few actual reputable breeders for info and referrals to other breeders that are also reputable as well as contacting the Golden Retriever Club of California. This site has been a huge help in my search. I’m not anxious to buy a puppy immediately and am willing to wait for the right breeder who is ethical and health tests their dogs. I just wanted to verify that that price isn’t legitimate. I could buy a horse for that price lol. So far my search has come down to Osprey Goldens and Esquire. Both are not breeding anytime soon and are unable to accommodate placing anyone else on a wait list but I figure it will happen when it’s meant to happen and again I’m happy to wait for the right breeder and puppy. It will be more rewarding.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Thanks everyone for reaching out and giving me clarification. It’s much appreciated! I have emailed a few actual reputable breeders for info and referrals to other breeders that are also reputable as well as contacting the Golden Retriever Club of California. This site has been a huge help in my search. I’m not anxious to buy a puppy immediately and am willing to wait for the right breeder who is ethical and health tests their dogs. I just wanted to verify that that price isn’t legitimate. I could buy a horse for that price lol. So far my search has come down to Osprey Goldens and Esquire. Both are not breeding anytime soon and are unable to accommodate placing anyone else on a wait list but I figure it will happen when it’s meant to happen and again I’m happy to wait for the right breeder and puppy. It will be more rewarding.


Here is a list of CA breeders. I’d expect them all to abide by the CoE but always double check individual litters. (This list was formulated from a different fb group) 

California Breeders:
Aubridge Goldens
Sacramento, CA
Aureus Goldens
Harbor Pines, CA
Calico Goldens
Fullerton, CA
Charlemagne Goldens
Carlsbad, CA
DD’s Goldens
Lodi, CA
Delta Gold
Wilton, CA
Hi-Tide Goldens
Fallbrook, CA
Kate’s Goldens
San Clemente, CA
Magicgold
Suisun City, CA
Master’s Goldens
Sebastopol, CA
Monogram Goldens
Woodcrest, CA
Regency Goldens
Gilroy, CA
Samben Goldens
Birnam Wood
Cotati, CA
Promise Golden Retrievers
Sanger, CA
Osprey Goldens
Sacramento, CA
Regency Golden Retrievers
Gilroy, CA
24K Goldens
Exeter, CA
Star Crowned Goldens
Ridgecrest, CA
Woodecoy Goldens
Ridgecrest, CA
Forum Golden Retrievers
Riverside, CA
Premiere Goldens
Esquire Golden Retrievers
Victory Goldens
Orange County, CA
Shadalane
Fallbrook, CA
Bear Valley Goldens
Oceanside, CA
Charlemagne Goldens
Carlsbad, CA
Redtail Goldens
Anderson, CA
Lionsgate Golden Retrievers
Bakersfield, CA


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I see you've received great responses to your question. Just wanted to throw in that we paid $2800 in VA for our puppy picked up on Memorial Day weekend. Both parents have full verifiable health clearances on ofa and pedigrees with lots of titles behind them. The sire is also titled so I would agree with the $2000-$4000 price and what you should expect for that.


----------



## Deltayamaha20 (Jul 14, 2021)

Emmdenn said:


> Here is a list of CA breeders. I’d expect them all to abide by the CoE but always double check individual litters. (This list was formulated from a different fb group)
> 
> California Breeders:
> Aubridge Goldens
> ...


thank you so much for this list. It’s much appreciated 🙏🏻


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Thanks everyone for reaching out and giving me clarification. It’s much appreciated! I have emailed a few actual reputable breeders for info and referrals to other breeders that are also reputable as well as contacting the Golden Retriever Club of California. This site has been a huge help in my search. I’m not anxious to buy a puppy immediately and am willing to wait for the right breeder who is ethical and health tests their dogs. I just wanted to verify that that price isn’t legitimate. I could buy a horse for that price lol. So far my search has come down to Osprey Goldens and Esquire. Both are not breeding anytime soon and are unable to accommodate placing anyone else on a wait list but I figure it will happen when it’s meant to happen and again I’m happy to wait for the right breeder and puppy. It will be more rewarding.


We got our puppy from Osprey! Jan and Wendy are so great -- the puppies grow up on sorta a small ranch with horses, cats, and sometimes chickens, and their puppies have great temperament and are so, so smart, not to mention gorgeous. When we walk with our boy (now 8 months), it's like walking around with a celebrity and we are his entourage. Everyone stops us and wants to pet him all the time and of course, he loooves all the love. I can't imagine us having any other dog, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Bhodie said:


> I mean I totally agree but that happend to me and I have to pay out 10 to 14 depending on the Interest rate.


Interest rate??? Did you buy it from a dealership?


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Maybe if you act nonchalant.....that way the breeder would think the interest rate was down and wouldn't charge as much......just kidding of course


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Megora, "For that price, you should be able to ride that dog to work or something. LOL."

 

Beware of pretty websites with dogs of questionable quality...I only checked one parent so far and I saw 3 of 4 missing health clearances. Are you kidding me??? Are people really paying $14,000 for puppies from parents without clearances??? Foreign dogs being bred here should have US clearances. How in the world do you know the dog had ANY clearances overseas??? No. Way.

That price is insane for a great dog. Run...run away fast...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We got Molly from Hi-Tide's in 2020 and she was $3,000 iirc. $14,000 for a puppy is crazy. That's the price of a modest new car! Megora is right, for that price, that puppy better be taking you to work every day. And carrying the groceries home.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Thanks everyone for reaching out and giving me clarification. It’s much appreciated! I have emailed a few actual reputable breeders for info and referrals to other breeders that are also reputable as well as contacting the Golden Retriever Club of California. This site has been a huge help in my search. I’m not anxious to buy a puppy immediately and am willing to wait for the right breeder who is ethical and health tests their dogs. I just wanted to verify that that price isn’t legitimate. I could buy a horse for that price lol. So far my search has come down to Osprey Goldens and Esquire. Both are not breeding anytime soon and are unable to accommodate placing anyone else on a wait list but I figure it will happen when it’s meant to happen and again I’m happy to wait for the right breeder and puppy. It will be more rewarding.


Both of those breeders are excellent choices (we had an Osprey puppy in our puppy classes, he was very handsome), and it's so worth the wait to work with a breeder trying to better the breed, and not just make a quick buck. I'm in Northern CA also, and ended up getting a puppy from out of state (country! ), but once I found the breeder I wanted to work with (that didn't allow me on a waiting list until I filled out a very long puppy questionnaire, and he also checked ALL of my references), it took about 18 months from introduction, waiting several months to get on a wait list, puppies being born, and bringing our boy home. So worth it! Good luck!


----------



## Goldenonly (Jul 8, 2021)

Very new to this forum. First I want to thank all the wonderful people who helped me through a tough time with my 7 yr olds medical problems. (She is fine now). Secondly, I want to add my 2cents worth about the OFA certs. Years ago (20?), I got a certified, guaranteed puppy. Within a yr it was pretty obvious that she was having hip trouble. The vet would not xray till 2 yrs old. At 2 she was diagnosed with level 3 hip dysplasia. (Only went to level 4). Breeder agreed to give us another puppy on the condition that we return our Brandy. Seriously? Of course we didn't and with the help of Cosequin and occasional aspirin she actually was able to live a happy, active comfortable life. 12yrs 4 months before succumbing to mast cell cancer. Maybe this was just a fluke and these certifications are well worth the extra expense. I guess my point is that I personally try and find someone who has simply wanted to breed their dog because they thought their dog was special. (Aren't they all! ). Unless you plan on showing, who cares about papers. I've had 4 purebreds and 3 mixes. Each and every one was/is special in their own way and I loved them all! My 7 yr old, (the one that just had a splenectomy) was actually given to me because she had puppy strangles at 4 weeks old and the owners whom we had only met once thought we would be great parents. Took Abby home at 5 weeks at the advice of the vet.Yeah I know, supposed to be to soon. She has been the most secure, self assured, well adjusted, intelligent dog i have ever had. Just goes to show, life is like a box of chocolate's.........! 
You don’t have to spend a fortune to have a wonderful pet. (Just make sure that pet is a Golden!)


----------



## Goldenonly (Jul 8, 2021)

sad?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldenonly said:


> sad?


Yes. 

Because getting everything you want in a dog is not by chance or by luck.

I have 3 sets of hips and elbow xrays from my two babies and their dad. As we stand right now, they all cleared very easily with OFA. And the thing that I thought was fascinating was to see how similar the xrays were, especially the hips. They were all done by the same vet so take effects of good or bad positioning out and you have ideally positioned hips that were IDENTICAL. They were all tight, clean, and solid goods all three. That bone structure is hereditary. And that is a good reason among any to make sure that if you are purchasing a puppy - make sure those clearances are there. Because it does matter.

There are other things that matter as well. But as you focused on hips, so did I.


----------



## Goldenonly (Jul 8, 2021)

Like I clearly stated in my post " maybe this was just a fluke and these certifications are worth the extra expense". Sorry I offended you. Have a nice evening.
Admittedly, my post was long. I will repeat the important part.
OFA certified. Guaranteed. 2years old, diagnosis...level 3 hip dysplasia.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Goldenonly - Not challenging your opinion or your assertions … just surprised that if the parents of your puppy were OFA “certified” that you ended up with a puppy with fairly severe hip dysplasia (I know it’s not impossible… genetics is a funny thing… it would just be unusual). I’m wondering 1. if the certs were legit and 2. What was “behind” the parents and did the grandparents, etc. have cleared hips. The fact that your breeder asked for your dog back before s/he would honor their “guarantee” is also a bit of a red flag for me…

Would you be willing to share the AKC reg numbers for your dog’s parents so that we can take a look at the OFA history? I’m genuinely curious to take a look and see where the hip issues might have come from…


----------



## Goldenonly (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you for your respectful inquiry. You are definitely correct with the "red flag". Unfortunately, this flag was not up when we bought her. The breeder seemed very legit, had lots of paperwork on all of her dogs. Fairly large outfit. Several sires and probably 5 or6 females. At the time we acquired the pup, there was not nearly as much information on the internet as there is today. We did our best doing our due diligence in picking a breeder. We do not breed ourselves. (There is no way I could give them up!) We have all of our dogs spayed so we have no reason to go to the expense of AKC registration. The 2 we have now are from AKC lineages, the paperwork for their parents is long gone. So is the paperwork for 20+ yrs ago! My original post was NOT an attempt to discourage anyone from buying from a reputable breeder, simply my story.
My point was, for people that just want a wonderful pet, there are Goldens out there that need a loving home. These dogs may not be perfect and in some cases MIGHT, in the long run end up costing more both financially and emotionally. IMO, this does not change the fact that these wonderful, loving dogs deserve a good home.
All of my girls (since 1978) have lived long happy lives. (12-13.5) Some of which were not purebreds. All of which I would have given my life for.
Once again, I apologize if I offended any breeders out there.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Goldenonly said:


> Like I clearly stated in my post " maybe this was just a fluke and these certifications are worth the extra expense". Sorry I offended you. Have a nice evening.
> Admittedly, my post was long. I will repeat the important part.
> OFA certified. Guaranteed. 2years old, diagnosis...level 3 hip dysplasia.


The language you’ve used to describe the situation with that puppy makes me wonder about the circumstances. “ I got a certified, guaranteed puppy.” It’s not a puppy that gets OFA clearances, it’s the parents (and hopefully the grandparents and other generations further back”. And I don’t know what a “guaranteed puppy” means. If it means the breeder included a health guarantee, those vary widely, in terms of return or reimbursement, type of conditions covered, age range at which a health condition appeared, etc. What you describe of the breeder only being willing to give you a puppy from another litter if you surrendered your dog to them is a red flag that I do sometimes see in breeder’s health guarantees, and the type of thing most members of this site would flag as unreasonable and warn prospective buyers that it essentially makes the “guarantee” useless because most puppy buyers wouldn’t be willing to give up their dog, instead you’d want assistance paying vet bills or another puppy in the future but not on the condition of having to surrender the current dog.


----------



## Goldenonly (Jul 8, 2021)

Sorry I was not clear.
PARENTS were OFA certified. The guarantee was for "another puppy of our choice if this one developed hip dysplasia within x number of yrs." Yes, we wanted a other puppy. No, we were not going to give up our current dog. Maybe we didn't read all the fine print. 
EVERYBODY OUT THERE! PLEASE BUY YOUR DOG FROM REPUTABLE BREEDERS ONLY!! 
We can euthanize the rest.
I am tired of being attacked. Don't bother replying. I won't be back.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Even if I live in California, I would not buy a puppy in that state as everything in Calif. is grossly overpriced! Look outside of the state, even if you have to fly the new pup in...

I purchased a new field bred puppy from a great breeder 18 months ago. We have had many field bred Goldens over the last 25 years as we run them in field events and also hunt birds with them. Our newest addition has the best pedigree, buy far than any other Golden we have owned. His parents and Grandparents are fully titled in field and obedience events...and we paid $2,500 for the pup. The breeder was in Illinois....this was the most we have ever paid for a puppy. He has turned out to be a wonderful dog, with high trainability and drive. He is everything we expected and more....

Parents had full health clearances....

Paying anything even close to $10K for a Golden....appears to be a bad deal....!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Goldenonly said:


> Sorry I was not clear.
> PARENTS were OFA certified. The guarantee was for "another puppy of our choice if this one developed hip dysplasia within x number of yrs." Yes, we wanted a other puppy. No, we were not going to give up our current dog. Maybe we didn't read all the fine print.
> EVERYBODY OUT THERE! PLEASE BUY YOUR DOG FROM REPUTABLE BREEDERS ONLY!!
> We can euthanize the rest.
> I am tired of being attacked. Don't bother replying. I won't be back.


I admit I didn't read thru the entire thread, just the ones there from yesterday and the last couple- respectfully, I don't think anyone (least all of Lisa) is attacking. Here's the thing- less than ethical breeders, they often claim certifications they don't have. Or they have prelims, and those are not certs. Some of us are very good at sleuthing out the true situation as to clearances, pedigrees and the like, and while you may no longer have the parents' certs, if you kow their registered names, we can find them for you. That's all she was asking for, and the suggestion you may have been told an untruth is unfortunately pretty common scenario. 
I'm with you on ethical breeders. There are very few people here who would not 100% agree with you on that point. Only buy from an ethical breeder! And a warranty that requires return of a beloved dog is no warranty at all.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldenonly said:


> Thank you for your respectful inquiry. You are definitely correct with the "red flag". Unfortunately, this flag was not up when we bought her. The breeder seemed very legit, had lots of paperwork on all of her dogs. Fairly large outfit. Several sires and probably 5 or6 females. At the time we acquired the pup, there was not nearly as much information on the internet as there is today. We did our best doing our due diligence in picking a breeder. We do not breed ourselves. (There is no way I could give them up!) We have all of our dogs spayed so we have no reason to go to the expense of AKC registration. The 2 we have now are from AKC lineages, the paperwork for their parents is long gone. So is the paperwork for 20+ yrs ago! My original post was NOT an attempt to discourage anyone from buying from a reputable breeder, simply my story.
> My point was, for people that just want a wonderful pet, there are Goldens out there that need a loving home. These dogs may not be perfect and in some cases MIGHT, in the long run end up costing more both financially and emotionally. IMO, this does not change the fact that these wonderful, loving dogs deserve a good home.
> All of my girls (since 1978) have lived long happy lives. (12-13.5) Some of which were not purebreds. All of which I would have given my life for.
> Once again, I apologize if I offended any breeders out there.


I think you're missing the point. Yes, there are all kinds of dogs out there and almost all deserve loving homes. But if people keep buying from backyard breeders, backyard breeders will keep breeding. You're basically advising everyone to just go buy a dog from whoever, without worrying about clearances, titles, and registrations. I bought my girl from a reputable breeder because I care about the breed as a WHOLE. Not just my dog, but the golden retriever breed itself. I could've spent a whole lot less money and gotten a great dog from a BYB who very likely wouldn't have had many medical issues (and don't get me wrong, a lot of medical issues are not eradicated by good breeding), but I chose to support a breeder who loves the breed that I love and wants to make them better.


----------



## tobypuppy (Dec 7, 2020)

Buy a puppy from the midwest breeder and pay $2000 to $3500. Ad air freight or fly and pay air fare. Much cheaper and you will probably get a better pup.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

I live close to Stage Gulch and they have been ridiculously/ stupidly priced for years. That being said if you want to stay in the area of the North Bay there are several NOR CAL GRC COE breeders that will sell you a wonderful pup for 3500.00 or less.
Foxfire and Masters are 2 that we know quite well and know several dogs from.


----------



## Ebly (Jun 12, 2021)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


Just my opinion
I would run run fast away from this breeder. That price is way way out of line for a Golden puppy.


----------



## lindamasci11 (Oct 17, 2020)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


That is a ludicrous price - when we were searching we found price ranges were from $1,800. to $5,000. - best of luck


----------



## cfeern (May 26, 2021)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


That’s insane and no don’t spend that amount. I’m from Michigan and the going price is around 3-5k. Keep looking or drive a distance and pick out a breeder out of distance. Best of luck!


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

cfeern said:


> That’s insane and no don’t spend that amount. I’m from Michigan and the going price is around 3-5k. Keep looking or drive a distance and pick out a breeder out of distance. Best of luck!


14k. That is hilarious. I have a 21/2 year old female that is the sweetest nicest dog imaginable. However; i will sell her to you for 7k. JUST KIDDING. I live on Long Island where prices for almost anything are high. I paid 2k for my dog. I have never heard of a golden puppy being sold for that kind of money!!


----------



## Candy (Feb 7, 2020)

When searching for your ideal pup or breeder you can go to K9DATA.COM Home Page. If the breeder and sire and dam are in their database you can find all kinds of information on their litters health clearances, pedigrees, performance titles earned, etc. It is a great resource.


----------



## NepTar (May 18, 2021)

I got my puppy from Contago Goldens in Petaluma, CA and she was $2,800......


----------



## rockcp21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


You better run away from that breeder!!! NO! That is outrageous! Even a pup from Champion lines, that's total inflation & taking advantage!! Golden's from a "reputable breeder, belonging to the GRCA.org & AKC with their "health clearances" &from Champion lines can be from $1,500.-$3,500. Also, some location areas where a breeder is may charge more, like C.A. versus Montana.
Look on the "Golden Retriever Club of America" (this is the parent club of all golden clubs)





Local Golden Retriever Clubs - Golden Retriever Club of America







grca.org




There's a map, look up your area(or scroll to below the map)for your state & golden club in California. Send that club an email, or call ( usually to the "secretary"or FB them, asking for their list of member breeders. You will then have to contact those breeders & ask your pertinent questions.
Make a list for yourself, 
Do parent dogs have their health OFA clearances, heart, eyes, hips. Does breeder do any genetic testing for NCL? & Ichthyosis,& there are other things. They should have a contract with you, & would take puppy/dog back(at any age)if things didn't work out.
The GRCA has lots of info on their website for questions you should ask each breeder.
Breeders don't always have puppies, as it's not a puppy mill. You want a healthy sound puppy that's worth waiting for. If there aren't any breeders in your state, look at another state close to you.
I traveled a 3-1/2 hr each way to see a 5 week old litter out of my state. It was from a previous breeder I've had. But on the East coast. & Then i took my pup home at 8 weeks. She's been one of the best dogs we've had!
Hope this info helps.


----------



## mjshek64 (Jun 22, 2021)

Deltayamaha20 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to add a golden retriever to my family sometime in 2022. I’ve noticed that many breeders aren’t accepting applications from prospective families right now but I reached out to one in Petaluma CA called Stage Gulch Golden’s. Her price for a puppy is $14,000. I’m wondering if this is now the going price for golden’s now that there is an increase in demand? She said her waiting list is full until 2023 so there must be people who are able to pay this amount. Can anyone educate me on what the price is for a golden retriever from a reputable breeder? I was under the impression I’d be spending $5k or slightly more. Thanks!


We just got one after being on a waitlist for over a year. Paid $2500 from a very reputable breeder in Massachusetts who has been breeding for 40 years. Another friend got a beautiful puppy 5 months ago in Connecticut for $1800.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

The only justification for that high a price is maybe you’re buying an older fully trained Master Hunter/Field trial dog. That amount of training could add up. And if you had the money and wanted a finished retriever, okay. If you hunt and have ever watched Master tests or field trials you’d probably agree that level of training would get you one spectacular hunting companion! Though it best have parents with clearances and possibly have passing prelims and DNA testing done already.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

StarBright said:


> The only justification for that high a price is maybe you’re buying an older fully trained Master Hunter/Field trial dog. That amount of training could add up.


Figure about 1K per month for training and expenses with a good pro, maybe more (not much cheaper with a bad pro).


----------



## rjw4244 (May 14, 2013)

Unless you’re buying a Goldie to breed, or show, why not look on Craigslist? I got both Buck and Rocky on Craigslist from people answering my posting:
___

“Wanted - young, strong, healthy male Golden Retriever with complete vet records and papers. Please send details along with recent pics to . . . . “
____

I was real apprehensive until I tried it the first time and got Bucky. I had about a dozen responses, 3 - 4 were real contenders:

1) An army office just got transferred to Afghanistan and couldn’t take his _beautiful_ 2 year old Goldie with him. He was a gorgeous dog with full papers, some training and a real possibility.

2) A woman was moving back east to move in with her mother who didn’t want her Golide to live with them. Imagine someone giving up their best friend!

3) A woman was getting a divorce and was afraid landlords wouldn’t take her Goldie. He was another beautiful dog with papers. I would live under a freeway before I would give up either one of my guys.

4) A man had a falling out with his boyfriend and was also moving and had to find a _great_ home for his beautiful Golden. I got this one and renamed him ‘Buck’. He was just what I was looking for - about 85 lbs, 1 y.o., big, strong & rambunctious, . . . At 9 y.o he got a brain tumor and I had to put him down. I cried every day for a year. I can still barely think of Bucky without getting teary eyed, but I’m steady in the knowledge that _no_ dog ever had a better life. I cooked for him, brushed his teeth, clipped his nails . . . Sometimes I’d take him in the tub with me when I took a bath - he _really_ liked that! 

There are some good dogs out there - why not give Craigslist a try!


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

RockysDad said:


> Unless you’re buying a Goldie to breed, or show, why not look on Craigslist? I got both Buck and Rocky on Craigslist from people answering my posting:
> ___
> 
> “Wanted - young, strong, healthy male Golden Retriever with complete vet records and papers. Please send details along with recent pics to . . . . “
> ...


This sounds like quite an invitation to offers from scammers.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

LA152 said:


> This sounds like quite an invitation to offers from scammers.


Not necessarily, but you do have to be very very careful.

I wouldn't buy a pup from Clist, but if you're looking for an adult, it's an option.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

RockysDad said:


> Unless you’re buying a Goldie to breed, or show, why not look on Craigslist?


_This _is why you should get a puppy/dog from a responsible breeder, even if you don't plan to breed or show: Why Buy Your Next Puppy From A Show Breeder?

But, yes, I suppose it's POSSIBLE to find a good dog through Craigslist. You just need to understand that a dog obtained this way carries the same health, behavior and temperament risks as a dog from a shelter or rescue group. It's also highly likely that, as beautiful as the dog might be, it almost certainly came from a breeder who was NOT reputable, since reputable breeders require in their contracts that a dog be returned to them if the owner can't keep it (so if it was responsibly-bred, the current owner is likely violating their contract to sell/give the dog to you in the first place). If it came from a breeder that does NOT have that clause in their contract, then it is also likely that they didn't do any of the health clearances on the parents either, which puts the dog at a higher risk of serious health problems.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> Why Buy Your Next Puppy From A Show Breeder?


If you want a dog that performs well in the field, DON'T.
You could get lucky but the odds are not good. Not just with Goldens, any retriever.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

SRW said:


> If you want a dog that performs well in the field, DON'T.
> You could get lucky but the odds are not good. Not just with Goldens, any retriever.


In which case, I assume you'd want to buy your dog from a FIELD breeder, but certainly _not _from Craigslist....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

pawsnpaca said:


> In which case, I assume you'd want to buy your dog from a FIELD breeder, but certainly _not _from Craigslist....


I would not recommend nor was I suggesting you buy a pup from Clist, but if you're looking for an adult as a companion only, there are a lot of people who do not know that GR Rescue Groups exist or who refuse to surrender their dog to one when they need to rehome them for various reasons.


----------



## Deltayamaha20 (Jul 14, 2021)

RockysDad said:


> Unless you’re buying a Goldie to breed, or show, why not look on Craigslist? I got both Buck and Rocky on Craigslist from people answering my posting:
> ___
> 
> “Wanted - young, strong, healthy male Golden Retriever with complete vet records and papers. Please send details along with recent pics to . . . . “
> ...


I have gotten three dogs over my lifetime from Craigslist and all are dead except one due to problems that arose with breeding. This will be my first time owning a golden but I’m a huge fan of Chows and both my Chows had major issues due to lax breeding standards and I do not want to repeat the same mistake ever again because it was very painful to watch my dogs suffer at a young age and spend thousands of dollars on their care only to have them die young. For instance, bilateral torn ACL’s at the age of two with both surgery’s failing by age eight and elbows going as well resulting in lameness. The second dog, bladder stones at age two resulting in a blocked urethra that tore due to the vet attempting to pass a catheter which resulted in my dogs death. My third dog, a poodle which has had luxatimg patellas, a bad back, and a small hernia since birth. Luckily he gets care from the vet and is still with me but it’s sad to watch him struggle from spinal stenosis at age 9. This is the reason I am in search for a reputable breeder and am willing to spend the extra time and money to spare myself and my dog the heart break that will come later if I don’t do my homework. I’d rather spend a few thousand dollars upfront than thousands later on resulting from genetic defects.


----------



## missjolie (Jul 5, 2016)

JulieCA said:


> NO, NO, NO! Definitely stay away from that one!!!! I am in northern CA and when I 1st started my search, I too contacted this "breeder" and was floored at the price. Then I found this forum and "learned better and did better"! There are super reputable, responsible, and ethical breeders out there and this is the place to learn what that means and who they are. You have taken the 1st step by asking the question so that the experts can steer you to, or away from a particular breeder! It does take a while to find a healthy puppy, with documented health certifications, so don't get discouraged. I broadened my search and found the perfect breeder and puppy in WA. We flew up and brought Archie home. It was very easy, so don't be afraid to look at surrounding states. I'm sure prices vary, but to give you an idea, I paid $2,500 for Archie. Good luck in your search and keep asking questions!


Hello, do you mind sharing your breeder info from WA?


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Any recommendations for breeders in the southern part of the USA? I live in Mississippi. My black lab passed recently at 13 and boy he was a good one. I had a golden prior to this one and thought I might close out my pet ownership days with another golden. I'm 67 so this will probably be my last one.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might look at the FL Breeder list. 
Also, Atlanta GRC has a puppy referral.


----------

